# 2013 Cruze Eco Security Light Issue



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi vetteman117,

Try turning the car on and off. If this doesn't work, try using another ignition key. If the light continues to flash consult with your dealer. You can find more information on this feature in the vehicle manual in Chapter 2-15. Please let us know if this helps.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## vetteman117 (Jun 26, 2013)

Amber, That does not work. The dealer has traced all wiring and cannot find a short.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

What about leaving the key in the "on" (right before starting) position for 10 minutes? My mother's malibu ('05, admittedly a much older car) had the security light blinking, and doing this allowed the car to "re-learn" the key and it went away.


----------



## vetteman117 (Jun 26, 2013)

BowtieGuy, I tried that and it did not work. Thanks for replying. Dealer is going to install new car module. I hope that works.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey vetteman117, 

Sorry that didn't work. Keep us updated on the new install from the dealership.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## vetteman117 (Jun 26, 2013)

Amber,
Dealer replaced the body control module and so far so good. It is working. I hope that was the problem. I will give an update in a week (or sooner) as to whether it is solved.
vetteman117


----------



## vetteman117 (Jun 26, 2013)

Update, dealer fix is working. No issues with security light staying on.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi vetteman117

It's great to read that your vehicle is fixed! Please don't hesitate to let me know if you need anything.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

